# Happy Birthday, Dawgluver!



## Cooking Goddess

Wishing you a very happy birthday, and hoping you get to have a slice of cake before Beagle gets her paws on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a great day!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday DL!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday, Dawg!


----------



## Zhizara

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWG!!!


----------



## Kayelle

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUU!!





*


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy, happy birthday, Dawg!  I hope you're having a great day! 

I love the Beagle pics!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, you DCers are the best!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday To You !


----------



## CWS4322

Happy (albeit late) DawgLover! Hope beagle made your day special.


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Dawglover

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  It's hard turning 21 again.  And again.  And almost again, minus a few.
Oh fer pete's sake who am I kidding?  

Thanks for all the wonderful birthday wishes!


----------

